# Mk3 dash swap into a mk2?



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

My brothers and i have been wondering for the longest time now how to do it? I'm just curious because i have seen it many times. We are trying to do this for our MK2s but we were wondering how do we go about doing this? And do all the vents and everything line up so your still able to use the heat? Also can you use the center console? If so could you use the cigarette liter with it still? Sorry for all the questions thanks to anyone who helps.

Post Pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd like to know too, looks like no one's spilling secrets


----------



## euroslab (Oct 28, 2008)

I opened this topic hoping I can get some answers too...I'd REALLY like to do this


----------



## JJ2K123 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re:*

you should check out the diy thread in the Golf II & Jetta II category. They have 2 write ups there.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (JJ2K123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K123* »_you should check out the diy thread in the Golf II & Jetta II category. They have 2 write ups there.

Alright thanks ill go check that out right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

